# Smith 639 questions



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am looking at a Smith 639 - a stainless steel 2d generation of the model 39. The price is nice $375 it is in 90%+ condition and comes with two mags (one factory). Does anyone have any experience with the 639 I am especially focused on reliability. 

As an aside I am very familiar with the Smith 3913 as I have owned one for over five years. I enjoy it and found it to be both accurate and reliable, but I really have no experience with the 2d generations of Smith autos. 

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

The 2nd gen and the 1st that I have owned in the past suffered from the same problem, reliability problems with hollow points, feed FMJ and soft points just fine, other than that very nice weapon for carry


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

It is at least a collectors item. They did not make many of them. I have not experienced the failures to feed that Dave has. I still have a couple of that generation and they function quite well. I would say it is probably a good deal, since those pistols are so rare.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I believe I will get it an see how is works.


----------

